# What Sparring Gear Do You Use?



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

Greetings All,

I thought this may help other users that look for protection gear.  Sparring gear is personal taste.  Check with the instructor(s) to see what the minimum requirement is for your training hall/gym.

Head Protection: Twins Special (HGL 2)

Gloves: Twins Special 12oz (FBGV 8)

Shin Guards: Twins Special (SGL 2)

Mouth Guard: Shock Doctor

Groin Protector: Shock Doctor

A great place to get Twins Special in the US is:
http://www.ndmartialarts.com/index.html

I prefer leather than vinyl because they last longer.  

What about others?  What's in your bag when you spar?  Also know a good place to buy the equipment?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 30, 2008)

I wear a cup, in a brief rather than in a jock strap. Comfort is important. Protecting the boys, VERY important.

At our school no sparring gear is mandatory for adults. Kids (12 and under) are required to have head, hand, and foot protection.

A few guys don't wear cups... They take a lot more groin shots than I do. One person sprains a toe kicking your cup and the attacks on your groin evaporate...

I find getting hit to be an excellent motivation for not getting hit, blocking and parrying better, etc...


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Big Don,

You might like Dog Brothers.  Minimum protection (face guard, mouth, cup).  They hit full contact.  You don't want to hospitalize the guy, but you get bruised.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## bootcampbj (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends on what I´m doing at the time of course,

For BJJ I have a Shockdoc boil´n´bite that I throw in if I´m doing some 100% effort training with someone who´s decent.  Otherwise I only use it if I´m doing contact stand up sparing.

I just ordered some new 16oz sparring gloves and leather shin pads from KO fightgear which Ive heard nothing but good things from so far,  as I am just needing a new set.

SSF shoto style gloves for MMA sparring.  CSI shinpads for MMA sparring.

Gameness GI´s  or Sprawl shorts nike/underarmour compression shirts depending on gi or no gi bjj training.

Generic judo gi for judo

Brute Shockwave ear protection headgear for those long full on rollin sessions that chew up your ears.

10 dollar generic knee pads for when a knee is feeling injured.

Sports tape for those sprains/strains that shouldn´t get in the way of finishing a good training session.


That´s my collection at the moment that sees regular use.

 To buy equipment I shop around for the cheapest deal going at the time.   KO and SSF are pretty darn hard to beat though for price and quality.

 - bj


----------

